# [4CtF] Need help with a character, possibly some new powers



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm creating a character for a d20 Modern / 4CtF superhero game over on the IC forum, and I need some help.  First my original idea for the character:

*The Supreme Intellect*
A scientist who developed extreme use of memory and speed of calculations, and through some immense stress (he won't reveal the exact process) broke through into a higher plane of ability. His powers are all driven by pure thought alone (not telepathy or telekinesis). For example, he might have a 'teleportation' power that works by him being able to recognize and conceive of higher dimensions (with the same ease that we see three or less dimensions), calculate their mathematics, and 'step through' them. Teleportation is one thing I thought of for him, some kind of 'thought shield' that deflects attacks was another. Mostly I want him to have powers like being able to calculate faster than computers, and other consequences of having super-powered intelligence. I see him as a Smart/FieldScientist/Hero.


And here's what I came up with after getting 4CtF and putting the pieces together:

Supreme Intellect
=================
Smart 3 / Hero 2 / Field Scientist 1
Occupation: Academic (computer use, know(phys), research)

STR 8 0
DEX 12 4
CON 10 2
INT 27 16 +1 4th level
WIS 12 4
CHA 14 6

Hit Dice: 3d6 + 2d4 + 1d8 + 0
HP: 26 (6+4+4+3+3+6+0)

BAB: +2 (1+1+0)
Melee: +1
Ranged: +3

Def: 21 (1+1+0+1+8)

AP: 40 (5+6+6+7+7+9)

Rep: +4 (1+0+0+3)
Wealth: 21

FORT: +2 (1+0+1+0)
REFL: +3 (1+0+1+1)
WILL: +6 (2+0+0+1+2+1)


Feats:
Iron Will - 1st
Educated (physical & life) - 1st
Simple Weapons - Smart 1
Gearhead - 3rd
Studious - Smart 2
Renown - 6th


Class Abilities:
Savant - Know (phys. sci.)
Exploit Weakness
Smart Defense


Skills:
Smart 102, max 7 ranks
F. Sci. 15, max 9 ranks

Computer Use int +20 / 9 +1+2
Craft(elec) int +14 / 6
Decipher Script int +19 / 9 +2
Investigate int +17 / 9
Know(behavior) int +14 / 6

Know(life sci) int +19 / 9 +2
Know(history) int +12 / 4
Know(physical) int +23 / 9 +1+3+2
Know(tech) int +14 / 6
Know(philosoph) int +12 / 4

Profession wis +5 / 4
Repair int +16 / 6 +2
Research int +20 / 9 +1+2
Search int +17 / 9
Sense Motive wis +5 / 8x

Speak/R/W - 10

Languages: (native +8int +10ranks)
English, Navaho, Greek, Cantonese, German, Hindi, Japanese, French, Spanish, Russian

Super Powers:

Hero Points:16 total, 8 max per

Heightened Intelligence: +8 to INT
(base ranks 2, extra ranks 6, cost 8 HrP)

Keen Sight, Micro Vision: +2 spot
(base ranks 1, extra ranks 2, cost 3 HrP)

Enhanced Vision: Darkvision 60'
(base ranks 2, extra ranks 2, cost 4 HrP)

Heightened Will: +1 to WILL
(base ranks 1, cost 1 HrP)



I'm fairly happy overall, but something is missing.  I know I want heightened INT, but the rest of the powers I'm not as sure about.  I like the two vision powers somewhat, but I'd been thinking about a new power Super Mind (a la Super Strength) instead.

I'd also like to have a little more hero points to play with, but I don't want to lose skill points by taking away a level of smart for one of hero.  And I definitely want to keep Field Scientist (the Smart Defense ability is actually the kind of 'power' I wanted to have for him - things that are fueled by intelligence, as opposed to the more cliche telepathy/telekinesis powers).  I wouldn't mind taking some restrictions, but I couldn't find any that really seemed to fit (I thought about gadgets, but I don't really want to make him a gadgeteer type).

So, any thoughts or opinions from those more experienced with 4CtF?  Ideas for a Super Mind power, or other powers that might fit?  Any powers I missed that would be good (and that I can afford)?  Ideas for restrictions?

Edit - also I need some kind of attack form for him.  I don't want to end up using guns if I can avoid it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 6, 2003)

I would suggest you just keep Heightened Intelligence for a +8 Intelligence.  Then use the other 8 HrPs for this:

Teleportation (4 HrPs):  Can teleport self and up to 50 lbs. up to Close range as a standard action, but doing so deals 10 points of damage.  Base rank 8.  Damaging (3 HrP reduction).  You can teleport short distances (very useful for getting out of dangerous situations), but doing so is taxing, since even someone with great intellect cannot know all the intricacies of 25-dimensional travel.

Attack, Miscellaneous (4 HrPs):  Can deal 1d6 points of damage (Will save DC 11 for half) at close range as a standard action.  Base rank 3.  Close range (2 ranks).  Requires 'charging' (1 HrP reduction).  The simple act of calculating the location of a target's vital organs allows you to alter them slightly while thinking about them, dealing mild damage.  However, you must spend one full round analyzing your target before you use this ability.

Just a thought.


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Good ideas, RW.  I'm the GM for Krizzel's game, so I appreciate the help as well.  

BTW - Feel free to drop by and watch the action once the campaing gets under way.  Should be Super goodness!


----------

